# Disc-Starrgabel für 27.5"



## tvärsÖverFälten (1. Mai 2013)

Bin schon ewig nicht mehr hier gewesen, aber Ihr könnt mir vielleicht am besten helfen.

Habe die Schnapsidee mir einen 27.5"-Rahmen bauen zu lassen. Dafür brauche ich ne passende Starrgabel mit folgenden Eigenschaften:

- 410mm bis 425mm Länge
- Vorlauf zwischen 45mm und 50mm
- 1 1/8" Ahead-Schaft
- Scheibenbremsenaufnahme
- Stahl oder Carbon, Alu eher ungern
- idealerweise mit geraden Gabelbeinen (kein Muss nur schöner)


Gefunden habe ich bisher die Surly 1x1, wollte aber noch Alternativen abklopfen (schon wegen der unnützen Canti-Sockel).


----------



## Lukas2046 (1. Mai 2013)

Du kannst eigentlich ganz normale 26 Starrgabeln nehmen, weil die die Einbauhöhe von 100mm Gabel haben, Hab auch schon nen 29 mit 26er Starrgabel gesehen.

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...5-470-Rigid-Carbon-Disc-only-Starrgabel-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (1. Mai 2013)

danke für den Hinweis, aber die sind zu lang. 425mm reichen vollkommen aus ... alles andere macht das Steuerrohr für die gewünschte Geo nur zu kurz.

Und mit geraden Gabelbeinen meinte ich weniger Federgabeloptik sondern eher sowas: 







Bild ist von hier: http://www.gigabike.de/shopart/4200...n/Salsa-Ala-Carte-MTB-CroMo-26-Starrgabel.htm

leider ist die Ala Carte nicht mehr erhältlich


----------



## mete (2. Mai 2013)

Die Salsa Cromoto gibt es aber noch, in der Canti/Disc-Version baut sie 425mm hoch.


----------



## Flanschbob (2. Mai 2013)

Also im Gigabike shop aus deinem Link scheint die Ala Carte verfügbar zu sein.

Ich fahre die Cromoto und die hat definitiv genug Platz für 27,5", auch mit richtig dicken Reifen. Scheiben größer als 185mm kann ich aber nicht empfehlen, da verbiegt sie schon recht stark beim Bremsen.

Die Verarbeitung ist top und die nach vorne offenen Ausfallenden sind echt verdammt praktisch.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (2. Mai 2013)

Habe bei Gigabike angefragt - die Gabel ist nicht lieferbar.

Die aktuelle Cromoto hat nur 41mm Vorlauf was mit 26" Rädern ja Sinn macht, aber nicht mit 27.5" (Nachlauf wird länger, wahrscheinlich zu lang).


----------



## karstb (2. Mai 2013)

Zumindest von der Bauhöhe sollte eine Mosso auch passen. Vorlauf keine Ahnung. Gibt's auch als Disc only und mit Carbonüberzug. Qualität wohl eher dem Preis entsprechend. Wieso lässt du nicht gleich eine passende dazubauen?


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (2. Mai 2013)

die ist doch aus Alu, oder? 

War der Meinung, dass ne fertige Gabel die einfachere Lösung sei.


----------



## OldenBiker (5. Juni 2013)

Die CroMoto ist hier zu kriegen. Ist auch für 27,5" ausgelegt.

http://www.bike-components.de/index.php?cat=c364_MTB-starr.html&sort=&XTCsid=804d146197c147a74a9bc82e4e3e1aa9&limit=20&filter_id=7&order=


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. Juni 2013)

Wenn du dir einen Rahmen bauen lässt, wieso nicht für die Geo einer noch recht gut erhältlichen Disc only-Gabel mit 445mm wie die Cromoto?

Es gäbe noch die Vicious Cycles Disc only-Gabel mit 438mm, die aber etwas teurer ist.


----------

